# Incontinence in the older Springer Spaniel



## mandandpaddy (16 February 2007)

My 14 yr old springer "female dog" `Beth` has suddenly started leaving very small urine puddles on the carpet when she gets up. But she doesn`t do it all the time today we have been good until just now.

I took her to the vets yesterday about this as it started happening on Wednesday with a sample and the vet said that her urine was ok. She is taking at the moment Synulox 2x daily and has been on them for a week, as last friday she had a attack of colitis which she does suffer from now and again.

Would the Synulox affect her like this, the vet said not she seems to think its old age creeping up on her. She has said that we can give her some medication to stop the leaking, but have decided not at the moment.

Any suggestions and advise please, she does look worried when the accidents happen and I hate to see her worried. Also any ideas on what to use on the urine puddles at the moment I`m using 1001 carpet spray??????

Thanks Mandy


----------



## spaniel (16 February 2007)

Our previous cocker had the same problem and was also prescribed Synulox just in case.  Im afraid it didnt get any better and was purely an age related problem.

Its awkward if you have carpet (fortunately we dont) as no matter what you find to mop up with, eventually you will start to detect the aroma of old incontinent dog.

There is a specialist cleaning and deodorising product that will deal with urine, its what local councils use to clean up shop doorways after blokes have used them as toilets.

I will wrack my brains for the name of the stuff.  It does work, bear with me!


ETA

The product is called Urine-Off and can be purchased through QVC in the UK.

Remove the smell and stain of urine quickly, with this simple spray. It uses enzymes and micro-organisms to eliminate the cause of the stains and odours, uric acid. More effective than ordinary products, urine-off is 100% biodegradable, works on old and fresh stains and can be used on porous and non-porous surfaces. The spray is non toxic and can be used as a pre-wash treatment for laundry.


----------



## ann-jen (16 February 2007)

Incontinance is really common in older (speyed?) females. My previous vizsla became incontinant at quite a young age (6yo). It started off irregularly and I just noticed her frantically licking at her backend a lot. To start with I assumed the wet patches were slobber but eventually she became fully incontinant and it was very obvious that was what it was. She was allowed access to the furniture and on the bed  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 so it was a real problem. She also found it quite distressing as she was used to being house trained and so didn't like making "mistakes".
I then started her on propalin syrup - you will have to speak to your vet about it as its a prescription drug. From being on propalin for a matter of days my girl was dry from then on in. She had no side effects from being on it and despite being a picky eater at the best of times she ate it fine in her meal so it can't of tasted too bad.
I would go back to your vet and ask their advice about it - Presumably there was some evidence of infection on the urine sample for them to put her on antibiotics but if she is no different now thats clear you need something to give her control back.
When I look back now my only regret is that I didn't put my girl on it sooner.
Good Luck, AJ


----------



## lucylocket (18 February 2007)

I have a setter bitch that has been incontinent all her life !
She empties out her whole bladder when relaxed. She has an abnormally large and weak bladder and vet could not recommend anything to help except propalyn syrup. This didnt work for us but well might work for your dog  as it seems as if yours is an age related problem not congenital, so syrup helps to tighten the muscles up.  We found a good anti odour product which unfortunately is not now being produced any more! We purchased several of those plastic backed tartan picnic rugs from Argos which we put down in the places where she mostly sleeps and this protects the carpets,  sofa etc.
You can wash them although after a bit the backing does deteriorate, but we found them a great help.


----------

